# Heat control and smoke flavor



## noboundaries (Oct 20, 2014)

I don't have an offset firebox smoker but I do have a rudimentary understanding of the physics of heat and smoke. 

Yes, adding the smoke outlet modification to mid level or slightly lower will help with the air mixing and smoke flavor.  It will also help even out temps. 

Without the smoke outlet modification the heat and smoke will rise and ride the path of least resistance along the top of your cook chamber to your outlet.  What you end up with at the grate level is radiant heat while the majority of the smoky hot air is flowing above your meat.


----------



## kc5tpy (Oct 21, 2014)

Hello.  I have read this 4 times.  I know I am as a dumb as a bag rocks but all I have to say is   
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.  I have seen many of your posts and I like your ideas but I am at a loss here.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## noboundaries (Oct 21, 2014)

Hmmmm, the original post is gone.  Or I was hallucinating.  Nah, I don't think I was hallucinating.  If I was I'm sorry I missed all the fun!  Yeah, my post wouldn't make much sense now.  I think I need my own bag of rocks!


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 21, 2014)

Hmmmm?   You OK?    Lol


----------



## noboundaries (Oct 21, 2014)

Ahhhh, I needed to laugh at myself today.  Good for the soul.  One smile is just happy.  Two? A party!


----------



## kc5tpy (Oct 22, 2014)

I'm so glad we were able to to straighten that out for you.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------

